# tractor advice



## loric007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Any opinions on a 1986 mf 3505? really could use some advice.
Thanks Rick


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I see very few MF's down here and even fewer dealers. But, everyone I know that has one, likes them. The Perkins engine is easy and cheap to rebuild. The only thing I've ever heard bad about them is one transmission they put in the 3000 series with electo/hydraulic shift uses actuators that go out frequently and cost an arm and a leg to replace.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Mike is right, 2000 series was very similar... 2705 was good, 2745 with the fancy tranny was problematic


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

All I know is that the two Massey's that we are running are great (7465 05 and 08). We bought them over JD's because one you don't have the green paint premium two they are nice machines and three we have no JD dealer support unless you buy a lawnmower. If you don't have a good dealer I would say get something else. No matter how good the product is you will have to get parts and service it even if it is a good product. What was said about the transmissions is true from what I have heard but I know that the 6100 series and newer should be good.


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

cattleranch is on the money. If you have a quality dealer in close proximity for the Massey, you have a safe bet. Product support is key when selecting a tractor. I use Deeres mainly because of the fact I have 5 JD dealerships within 25 miles of my operation. MF has made a wide range of tractors through the years . The first diesel tractor I ever used was a 235.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

loric007 said:


> Any opinions on a 1986 mf 3505? really could use some advice.
> Thanks Rick


I have one.It's been a good tractor.I've had zero repairs on it.Very cheap running tractor.

Slow down the road 18 mph.


----------



## loric007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks swmnhay, have you had it long and do you work it hard, especially with the loader? This one only has 4500 hrs., but I have not seen it yet, it is fwa c/w loader and seems a steal at 16,000.00. What should I be checking for and what do you think?
Thanks again Rick


----------

